# Relief! FOR IBS-C / Food Combining



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

So I thought I would share with you all things that I have changed in my diet that has brought imense relief. I've been chronically constipated since I was an infant. Now at 22 years old, my constipation had gotten extremely severe in the last 2 years along with flatulance, bloating, spasms, etc etc! I have IBS-C, changed around my diet accordingly. Took out dairy, wheat.. all irratants that I noticed bothered me and was going to the bathroom everyday for a period of 2 months. All of a sudden, it stopped!!... I started getting really sick, back to constipation worse than ever before not to mention the agonizing PAIN I was going through...I couldn't take it anymore. I was eating amazingly well and never felt worse in my life... then someone told me well maybe its not that your eating bad, maybe its the combinatiosn of foods... doing some research, thats exactly what I did.You can find a food combining chart on google by typing it in the search engine. As well as articles and sources explaining further..Sooo....now im not saying this is a cure, this is just something that has HELPED ALOT especially with the accumilation of gas in the stomach, bloating and pain after eating meals and that ''backed up'' bloatedness you get that you just dont want to leave your house...It's a pain in ass to remember what foods i can't combine and having to always look it up to make sure, but time consuming or not it's something I'm willing to deal with and got fairly used to it now.. It takes different digestive enzymes to digest certain categories of foodNEVER combine two proteins in the same mealNEVER eat protein with a starch or starchy vegetables (carbs like potato..pasta..bread)Eat fruit first thing in the morning before anything else Eat the most easily digestable foods first so: soup then salad then the rest of the meal. This is the proper layering of food for your stomach and optimizes digestionEat Melons ALONECombine Fat only with non-starchy vegetablesCombine protein only with non starchy vegetablesDairy is to be eaten alone (try and have it in the morning as well, such as yogurt)Thats the basics of it, you could read into it more. Also google ''FOOD TRANSIT TIMES'' this will give yout the number of minutes or hours it takes for food to get digested through your system so you will know how often to eat certain foods that are harder to digest such as protein and starches. This will be your best bet at avoiding bloating and gas (and traffic jam in your stomach).Because you will be digesting food better, you will get less clogged up and you will go to the bathroom at a better rate than you are now..Try it, it doesnt hurt..it works for me, and this is how I eat on a daily basis now..Some Tips:How do I eat a sandwhich while food combining since I can't mix meat and bread ?-- I buy a huge package of nori seaweed paper from an asian grocery store and thats the replacement of my (bread) I can make like 2-3 fill the wraps with turkey cold cuts, lettuce, veggies, and watever granish you want. You could also do a Lettuce wrap instead of the Nori, but i prefer the nori.I make ALOT of steamed vegetables. Everyday I make a huge pot of steamed vegetables always chopped up with some ginger (ginger reduces gas from the vegetables) and lightly steam them. I add in shrimp or chicken, or another lean source of protein... In the begining of every week I make a batch of light vegetable soup for the week (I have it as a snack or part of a side dish to my meals)I also sometimes make a batch of a pinto bean salad and stick it in the fridge. Pinto beans are ranked one of highest in soluble fibre- Your diet should be very low in fat! Any fat you get should come msotly from plant based sources like avocados, nuts, oils.. Animal fats will have you backed up even more!!Sauces/Garnishes I use:You have to be very careful with adding sauces to your meals. AVOID high sodium at all costs. AVOID sugar- I always add fresh chopped ginger to soups and veggies and herbs such as fennel and parsley- Light Sodium soy sauce, tomato sauce, mustard, apple cider vinigar (this is the only vinigar you should use on salads, it is alklining and non acidic once in your stomach)- I don't use any oil ever in my cooking. Use oils such as olive, coconut and other healthy oils in moderation (remember you can't combine fats and protein so you can't cook meat in oil)- Canned/pureed (not pre-made in fridge) Babaganoush and Hummus- Add in fermented foods such as Miso and saurcraut to yours mealsI also drink alot of hot beverages such as herbal teas and some lightly caffeineted ones such as rooibos and green they are tolerated and beneficial for your gut.Anyways those are my suggestsions, and it's helped. After even the first few days of STRCIT food combining, the differences was huge! Prior to that, I was in my bed on a regular basis at the end of my day moaning in pain, and so bloated from constipation I looked pregnant..


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

Exactly carrots are a vegetable but they are starchy so its not the worst thing but just try to avoid any starch with protein.. and cereal and fruit should be avoided. Fruit is the fasted digesting and if you combined it with a food or eat it after another food it will sit on the top layer of your stomach and ferment by the time it actually gets digested its rotton and you'll have gas essentially


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

Exactly carrots are a vegetable but they are starchy so its not the worst thing but just try to avoid any starch with protein.. and cereal and fruit should be avoided. Fruit is the fasted digesting and if you combined it with a food or eat it after another food it will sit on the top layer of your stomach and ferment by the time it actually gets digested its rotton and you'll have gas essentially


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Try Green beans maybe?


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

You can have any kind of non-starchy vegetables with your fish .. Same goes for when your eating ANY TYPE of protein. Always have it with veggies, salad, or soupsWhat I like to do with tuna is make Nori wraps (the seaweed sheets).. Or you can do steamed vegetables with some soy sauce or other type of sauce you want and make like a stir fry...ummm tuna salades?... be creativeAlso don't use mayo with ur tuna! If Im going to mix something with my tuna so its not dry, i always mix it with some hummus or babaganoush its super yummy!


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

Heres a list:http://www.totalfitness.net/downloads/non%20starchy%20vegetable%20list.pdfBy the way, you could of just simply googled ''non-starchy vegetables''..you'll get plenty of entries lol


----------



## braveheartlioin (Oct 9, 2011)

Jessica89 said:


> So I thought I would share with you all things that I have changed in my diet that has brought imense relief. I've been chronically constipated since I was an infant. Now at 22 years old, my constipation had gotten extremely severe in the last 2 years along with flatulance, bloating, spasms, etc etc! I have IBS-C, changed around my diet accordingly. Took out dairy, wheat.. all irratants that I noticed bothered me and was going to the bathroom everyday for a period of 2 months. All of a sudden, it stopped!!... I started getting really sick, back to constipation worse than ever before not to mention the agonizing PAIN I was going through...I couldn't take it anymore. I was eating amazingly well and never felt worse in my life... then someone told me well maybe its not that your eating bad, maybe its the combinatiosn of foods... doing some research, thats exactly what I did.You can find a food combining chart on google by typing it in the search engine. As well as articles and sources explaining further..Sooo....now im not saying this is a cure, this is just something that has HELPED ALOT especially with the accumilation of gas in the stomach, bloating and pain after eating meals and that ''backed up'' bloatedness you get that you just dont want to leave your house...It's a pain in ass to remember what foods i can't combine and having to always look it up to make sure, but time consuming or not it's something I'm willing to deal with and got fairly used to it now.. It takes different digestive enzymes to digest certain categories of foodNEVER combine two proteins in the same mealNEVER eat protein with a starch or starchy vegetables (carbs like potato..pasta..bread)Eat fruit first thing in the morning before anything else Eat the most easily digestable foods first so: soup then salad then the rest of the meal. This is the proper layering of food for your stomach and optimizes digestionEat Melons ALONECombine Fat only with non-starchy vegetablesCombine protein only with non starchy vegetablesDairy is to be eaten alone (try and have it in the morning as well, such as yogurt)Thats the basics of it, you could read into it more. Also google ''FOOD TRANSIT TIMES'' this will give yout the number of minutes or hours it takes for food to get digested through your system so you will know how often to eat certain foods that are harder to digest such as protein and starches. This will be your best bet at avoiding bloating and gas (and traffic jam in your stomach).Because you will be digesting food better, you will get less clogged up and you will go to the bathroom at a better rate than you are now..Try it, it doesnt hurt..it works for me, and this is how I eat on a daily basis now..Some Tips:How do I eat a sandwhich while food combining since I can't mix meat and bread ?-- I buy a huge package of nori seaweed paper from an asian grocery store and thats the replacement of my (bread) I can make like 2-3 fill the wraps with turkey cold cuts, lettuce, veggies, and watever granish you want. You could also do a Lettuce wrap instead of the Nori, but i prefer the nori.I make ALOT of steamed vegetables. Everyday I make a huge pot of steamed vegetables always chopped up with some ginger (ginger reduces gas from the vegetables) and lightly steam them. I add in shrimp or chicken, or another lean source of protein... In the begining of every week I make a batch of light vegetable soup for the week (I have it as a snack or part of a side dish to my meals)I also sometimes make a batch of a pinto bean salad and stick it in the fridge. Pinto beans are ranked one of highest in soluble fibre- Your diet should be very low in fat! Any fat you get should come msotly from plant based sources like avocados, nuts, oils.. Animal fats will have you backed up even more!!Sauces/Garnishes I use:You have to be very careful with adding sauces to your meals. AVOID high sodium at all costs. AVOID sugar- I always add fresh chopped ginger to soups and veggies and herbs such as fennel and parsley- Light Sodium soy sauce, tomato sauce, mustard, apple cider vinigar (this is the only vinigar you should use on salads, it is alklining and non acidic once in your stomach)- I don't use any oil ever in my cooking. Use oils such as olive, coconut and other healthy oils in moderation (remember you can't combine fats and protein so you can't cook meat in oil)- Canned/pureed (not pre-made in fridge) Babaganoush and Hummus- Add in fermented foods such as Miso and saurcraut to yours mealsI also drink alot of hot beverages such as herbal teas and some lightly caffeineted ones such as rooibos and green they are tolerated and beneficial for your gut.Anyways those are my suggestsions, and it's helped. After even the first few days of STRCIT food combining, the differences was huge! Prior to that, I was in my bed on a regular basis at the end of my day moaning in pain, and so bloated from constipation I looked pregnant..


Hi Jessica, I keep trying this food combining only to find I messed up, this morning I had eggs and thought I was fine and had coffee w/ milk - oops that's two proteins and an acid, meatloaf ooops, breaded anything oops, wait what about yogurt w fruit on the bottom, no oil - ever? I keep trying but keep having bloopers throughout the day. Is there a book or something you can recommend on this? Would you happen to be able to post a day or two worth of your typical meal plan? Thanks-Lori


----------



## Muze (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi Jessica,Am really pleased for you that you've found help.What a relief that must be!Just wondering how long you've been food combining?I tried this about 15 years ago and it was GREAT - but only for about 5 weeks.I had normal bowel movements and....WOW....a flat stomach.But it didn't last.As soon as I got back into normal life(I did it during school holidays)all the problems came back.I tried again a few times but never had the same results.Have you been food-combing for long?


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

braveheartlioin said:


> Hi Jessica, I keep trying this food combining only to find I messed up, this morning I had eggs and thought I was fine and had coffee w/ milk - oops that's two proteins and an acid, meatloaf ooops, breaded anything oops, wait what about yogurt w fruit on the bottom, no oil - ever? I keep trying but keep having bloopers throughout the day. Is there a book or something you can recommend on this? Would you happen to be able to post a day or two worth of your typical meal plan? Thanks-Lori


If ur mixing small amounts its okay, but if u mix two CONCENTRATED amount of things like steak and a baked potato together, beans and tuna..pasta and meatballs your setting urself up for disaster lol. milk in your coffee wont hardly have an effect its too little dont worry about things like that you'll drive yourself nuts.Dont have any fruit with ur dairy, dairy should be eaten by itself. The only yogurt u should eat thats beneficial is plain greek yogurt. Just because of the fact that theres nothing added to it, no sugars and its pure protein and MUCH more filling to eat. You can always add in flavours to it, (i bought flavoured liquid stevia in vanilla its amazing, add in cinnamon, cocoa powder, flavoured protein powder to taste...etc, etc..)You can even add in a tbs of flax, chia..you know just remember to be minimal if your going to combine not so great choices together. you'll be fine.I eat this way 80 % of the time. You cant always control the situation of how you eat, if your going to a restaurant make the best choices but when you do have control like when your at home do put in that extra time.A typical day for me goes as follows: I eat alot through the day, every 2 hours or so (really much better on your stomach and digestion to eat more frequently).Possibilities i might have during the dayMornings: Hot cocoa/teaAlmond milkWhey protein shake (sometimes i add in greek yogurt for thickness)Bowl or oatmeal with tbs flax or chia seeds . Sometimes add in pumpkin puree +cinnamon... = Yum i occasionally open and stash a can of pumpkin puree in the fridge and add it to stuff during the week to my oatmeal or baking..Variation of prepared egg whites Home made oatmeal or protein barI dont eat that much fruit b/c too much sugar bothers me, but i will have an apple, berries or wtv here and there Lunch/Supper combos:I eat '' lightly steamed'' vegetables - with any type of lean meat or protein every dayNori sanwhich wraps (seaweed wrap stuffed with veggies lettuce n any lean meat) with side dish of veg soupPinto bean or black beansetc, etc, etcANY VEGETABLE / PROTEIN COMBOVEGETABLES / FAT COMBOSome Possible Snacks:Home made bars Smoothie/ShakeI drink alot of hot cocoa in almond milkSoaked almondsveggies w/ hummus, babaganoush dip.. celery and organic peanut butterdressed up oatmeal (defatted shreded coconut..be creative)soupsdressed up egg whites (pop it in 1 minute microwave bake ) etc, etc, etcTidbit: I got into the habit of eating a lot of hot soup (light home made vegetable soup or broth as a sidedish) i have a batch in the fridge at all times. Before sometimes eating a meal i have a small bowl. You could do this with any hot beverage or just have a light broth, I find when you drink something hot before you eat ur meal, it calms your stomach down which most of the time is in a tense state from the day, family,..stress...


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

Muze said:


> Hi Jessica,Am really pleased for you that you've found help.What a relief that must be!Just wondering how long you've been food combining?I tried this about 15 years ago and it was GREAT - but only for about 5 weeks.I had normal bowel movements and....WOW....a flat stomach.But it didn't last.As soon as I got back into normal life(I did it during school holidays)all the problems came back.I tried again a few times but never had the same results.Have you been food-combing for long?


I've been food combining for the past 3 months. WHAT A RELIEF! You can't say as soon as you went back to ''normal life'' you got problems again. you HAVE to make it part of your normal life thats the thing. In the begining i was researching everything before i ate it lol, like literally just to make sure. But after a few weeks, its second nature. You have to be creative, i love making up recipes and dishes that take a boring meal and spice it up. Make your own sauces, mix seasonings and spices, add in stevia to sweeten things up etc... theres SO MANY POSSIBILITIES.I have lost weight eating this way like you said (flat tummy) lol, because your food metabolizes so much easier and is broken down easier. The only drawback to eating this way is that if you deviate from proper food combining, or you have restricted yourself from a certain type of food like fatty meat, fries.. as soon as you eat it, you pay the consequence. I am so not used to eating lets say a hamburger, or a rack of bbq ribs my stomach is kind of 'overly sensitive' now to foods im not so typically used to eating. But nevertheless, I have had steady results from eating this way. My stomach is MUCH better, only drawback like I said, i got overly sensitive to certain types of foods now.. so I gotta watch out when i go out to restaurants and stuff. But hey, its give and take. You can't always have both, compromise..


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

Also, I go through 'good weeks' and 'bad weeks'... This, I think is just the way it is, you can't help it! I will feel amazing, and then all of a sudden for a few days not so much and I just want to stay in my bed.- As long as you figure out how to have more days than bad, its all working toward progress in the end...You can't complain about that


----------



## lindaf1215 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jessica89 said:


> So I thought I would share with you all things that I have changed in my diet that has brought imense relief. I've been chronically constipated since I was an infant. Now at 22 years old, my constipation had gotten extremely severe in the last 2 years along with flatulance, bloating, spasms, etc etc! I have IBS-C, changed around my diet accordingly. Took out dairy, wheat.. all irratants that I noticed bothered me and was going to the bathroom everyday for a period of 2 months. All of a sudden, it stopped!!... I started getting really sick, back to constipation worse than ever before not to mention the agonizing PAIN I was going through...I couldn't take it anymore. I was eating amazingly well and never felt worse in my life... then someone told me well maybe its not that your eating bad, maybe its the combinatiosn of foods... doing some research, thats exactly what I did.You can find a food combining chart on google by typing it in the search engine. As well as articles and sources explaining further..Sooo....now im not saying this is a cure, this is just something that has HELPED ALOT especially with the accumilation of gas in the stomach, bloating and pain after eating meals and that ''backed up'' bloatedness you get that you just dont want to leave your house...It's a pain in ass to remember what foods i can't combine and having to always look it up to make sure, but time consuming or not it's something I'm willing to deal with and got fairly used to it now.. It takes different digestive enzymes to digest certain categories of foodNEVER combine two proteins in the same mealNEVER eat protein with a starch or starchy vegetables (carbs like potato..pasta..bread)Eat fruit first thing in the morning before anything else Eat the most easily digestable foods first so: soup then salad then the rest of the meal. This is the proper layering of food for your stomach and optimizes digestionEat Melons ALONECombine Fat only with non-starchy vegetablesCombine protein only with non starchy vegetablesDairy is to be eaten alone (try and have it in the morning as well, such as yogurt)Thats the basics of it, you could read into it more. Also google ''FOOD TRANSIT TIMES'' this will give yout the number of minutes or hours it takes for food to get digested through your system so you will know how often to eat certain foods that are harder to digest such as protein and starches. This will be your best bet at avoiding bloating and gas (and traffic jam in your stomach).Because you will be digesting food better, you will get less clogged up and you will go to the bathroom at a better rate than you are now..Try it, it doesnt hurt..it works for me, and this is how I eat on a daily basis now..Some Tips:How do I eat a sandwhich while food combining since I can't mix meat and bread ?-- I buy a huge package of nori seaweed paper from an asian grocery store and thats the replacement of my (bread) I can make like 2-3 fill the wraps with turkey cold cuts, lettuce, veggies, and watever granish you want. You could also do a Lettuce wrap instead of the Nori, but i prefer the nori.I make ALOT of steamed vegetables. Everyday I make a huge pot of steamed vegetables always chopped up with some ginger (ginger reduces gas from the vegetables) and lightly steam them. I add in shrimp or chicken, or another lean source of protein... In the begining of every week I make a batch of light vegetable soup for the week (I have it as a snack or part of a side dish to my meals)I also sometimes make a batch of a pinto bean salad and stick it in the fridge. Pinto beans are ranked one of highest in soluble fibre- Your diet should be very low in fat! Any fat you get should come msotly from plant based sources like avocados, nuts, oils.. Animal fats will have you backed up even more!!Sauces/Garnishes I use:You have to be very careful with adding sauces to your meals. AVOID high sodium at all costs. AVOID sugar- I always add fresh chopped ginger to soups and veggies and herbs such as fennel and parsley- Light Sodium soy sauce, tomato sauce, mustard, apple cider vinigar (this is the only vinigar you should use on salads, it is alklining and non acidic once in your stomach)- I don't use any oil ever in my cooking. Use oils such as olive, coconut and other healthy oils in moderation (remember you can't combine fats and protein so you can't cook meat in oil)- Canned/pureed (not pre-made in fridge) Babaganoush and Hummus- Add in fermented foods such as Miso and saurcraut to yours mealsI also drink alot of hot beverages such as herbal teas and some lightly caffeineted ones such as rooibos and green they are tolerated and beneficial for your gut.Anyways those are my suggestsions, and it's helped. After even the first few days of STRCIT food combining, the differences was huge! Prior to that, I was in my bed on a regular basis at the end of my day moaning in pain, and so bloated from constipation I looked pregnant..


----------



## lindaf1215 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is the best information I have seen so far.. Thank u I am at a loss of what all to do....


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

lindaf1215 said:


> This is the best information I have seen so far.. Thank u I am at a loss of what all to do....


Do try it, start slowly (seperate your proteins from your starches in a meal or snack first, you will feel the biggest benefit from this seperation)....until you get the hang of it and continue with the rest of it.I would love to know an update on how it works for you!


----------



## doveljw (Jan 11, 2012)

Thanks for the thread. I am trying to figure out what is wrong with my GI tract now and my main problem has been moderate to severe bloating. This definitly seems worth a try. I am going to start off by never eating my proteins with starches.I have a pragmatic question about cooking meat/fish? What do you put on it (*since no fats and protein aloud) so it doesn't stick to the pan/baking sheet etc.?


----------



## lindaf1215 (Jan 2, 2012)

Jessica89 said:


> Do try it, start slowly (seperate your proteins from your starches in a meal or snack first, you will feel the biggest benefit from this seperation)....until you get the hang of it and continue with the rest of it.I would love to know an update on how it works for you!


It is working very well. Although I am still dealing with right groin pain and they found trace blood in my urine. So now I might be dealing with two problems. I see a urologist feb 10...very frustrating...


----------



## yooperinthepooper (Jan 21, 2012)

scarlett21 said:


> can you givr me a diet plan please


WOW! If I had only found this website and post years back, I might not have had to spend so much money on tests/dr visits/diet plans. Or, hear my doctor say 'you are gaining too much weight...just lose weight and it will fix everything'!I have been diagnosed with allergies to: PCN, methylparabens (in all forms), shrimp, corn, wheat, milk and have found that red meat doesn't sit well in my stomach along with a myriad of fruits and veggies that either my mouth or stomach cannot tolerate. I have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, Acid Reflux, Celiac Disease, Hypoglycemia, Asthma, Depression, Anemia and I constantly have low body temp and low blood pressure. My magnesium and calcium have been low, also. I have never drunk a drop of alcohol or smoked and do not drink caffeine. My sweets are usually ice cream or chocolate (both upset my stomach). In the last year I have gained 100 lbs and no matter how 'healthy' I eat, I cannot seem to lose weight. I have tried the "Heart Healthy Diet" only to suffer from the veggies and fruits and day four with bananas and milk. I finally gave up watching what I eat and decided that I would just suffer the consequences...daily!!!I constantly have constipation with bouts of diarrhea which are so painful that my body temp drops, I start to shake and almost pass out with the pain. My loud moaning doesn't even faze my family anymore! Yesterday, I had an EGD and a Colonoscopy which revealed a hiatal hernia between my esophagus and stomach - acid reflux. Biopsies were taken and I won't know the results for another two weeks. Also tested for thyroid problems - no results yet. After all the testing and doctor visits; I have nothing to lose to try and follow your plan of attack for combining foods. Maybe my body can finally feel as young as my mind believes I am. Oh, I will have to cut down on the stress in my life and find out how to develop some "ME" time in my busy life of working and taking care of a family!!Thank youI am new to this forum and am not sure I posted this in the correct spot. This was meant for Jessica89...sorry.


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

.


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

doveljw said:


> Thanks for the thread. I am trying to figure out what is wrong with my GI tract now and my main problem has been moderate to severe bloating. This definitly seems worth a try. I am going to start off by never eating my proteins with starches.I have a pragmatic question about cooking meat/fish? What do you put on it (*since no fats and protein aloud) so it doesn't stick to the pan/baking sheet etc.?


This does wonders for bloating! give it a go. Dont drive yourself crazy though as long as the protein and fats are not both too concentrated sources. Combo of carbs+fats together are also much better tolerated than protein+fat, or protein+carb. So lets say if your having some type of carb like steamed brown rice or pasta and you want to add in just a tsp or less of olive oil you should be fine with it. (make sure to measure)As for your question, I cook my meat and fish on Parchment paper in the oven. And once in awhile il cook chicken or lean meat on stovetop with some non stick spray (drissel lemon on your chicken, add herbs or wtv spices you want on it medium heat, the pan will chard abit but it easily comes off over water)


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

yooperinthepooper said:


> WOW! If I had only found this website and post years back, I might not have had to spend so much money on tests/dr visits/diet plans. Or, hear my doctor say 'you are gaining too much weight...just lose weight and it will fix everything'!I have been diagnosed with allergies to: PCN, methylparabens (in all forms), shrimp, corn, wheat, milk and have found that red meat doesn't sit well in my stomach along with a myriad of fruits and veggies that either my mouth or stomach cannot tolerate. I have been diagnosed with Fibromyalgia, Acid Reflux, Celiac Disease, Hypoglycemia, Asthma, Depression, Anemia and I constantly have low body temp and low blood pressure. My magnesium and calcium have been low, also. I have never drunk a drop of alcohol or smoked and do not drink caffeine. My sweets are usually ice cream or chocolate (both upset my stomach). In the last year I have gained 100 lbs and no matter how 'healthy' I eat, I cannot seem to lose weight. I have tried the "Heart Healthy Diet" only to suffer from the veggies and fruits and day four with bananas and milk. I finally gave up watching what I eat and decided that I would just suffer the consequences...daily!!!I constantly have constipation with bouts of diarrhea which are so painful that my body temp drops, I start to shake and almost pass out with the pain. My loud moaning doesn't even faze my family anymore! Yesterday, I had an EGD and a Colonoscopy which revealed a hiatal hernia between my esophagus and stomach - acid reflux. Biopsies were taken and I won't know the results for another two weeks. Also tested for thyroid problems - no results yet. After all the testing and doctor visits; I have nothing to lose to try and follow your plan of attack for combining foods. Maybe my body can finally feel as young as my mind believes I am. Oh, I will have to cut down on the stress in my life and find out how to develop some "ME" time in my busy life of working and taking care of a family!!Thank youI am new to this forum and am not sure I posted this in the correct spot. This was meant for Jessica89...sorry.


I am on the same frustrating road with you, Ive done so many tests, biopsies that im waiting for results from.. etc.. I was recently told to try gluten free, so thats what i've incorporated now. My carbs come from complex forms of non gluten grains and veggie +legume carbs: experimenting still.. Right now im eating wild rice/brown long grain rice, I do well with oatmeal and oatbran, some beans such as pinto, lima, lentils, Quinoa, Buckwheat... The fats I get come from plant based fats for example: avocados, olives, olive oil, coconut oil, organic nut butters (sunflower seed butter or pumpkinseed butter is tolerated better b/c its a seed vs peanut butter and super yummy) and also fatty fish such as salmon.. But dont over do it with fats, same with starchs.. can cause too much distress..Eat alot of soups - stick a batch in the fridge! (just a light vegetable soup before your meal, every day for dinner lets say) will ease your stomach and relax you. The more relaxed your stomach is while injesting food, the better.Anyways try the combinations, google a food combination chart and print it out, stick it on your fridge.. Let me know how this works for you! keep me posted Its a God send for me.. only thing that has made me feel better and cause less flare ups & symptoms


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

lindaf1215 said:


> It is working very well. Although I am still dealing with right groin pain and they found trace blood in my urine. So now I might be dealing with two problems. I see a urologist feb 10...very frustrating...


Great, as long as its working! Every little bit helps.. That's aweful, sorry for the pain your experiencing, I hope it isn't something serious with your urine... I can understand your frustration but just stay strong; you don't need the added stress; we all know how that impacts our stomachs..one step at a time. Good luck with your results!!


----------



## DECIE (Jul 10, 2012)

WOW, so much good info. I too suffer from the constipation side of the IBS. The bloating and gas, pain and feeling like I need to go all the time but can't. I have to take medication to keep my bowels moving because I have been diagnosed with a practically non moving colon, a rectocele, after all the scans and videos and colonoscopies and etc. IBS aside, they sent me to the colo-rectal surgeon who wanted to take out my entire colon, like TOMORROW! Of course, with my diabetes there was the chance that I wouldn't heal well and in that case, my last resort would be a colostomy bag! I was terrified. I am not a young woman anymore but I am not that old, either! I just wasn't ready to take that chance of being hooked to a bag that would have to be removed, cleaned etc. I also have 'early onset Macular Degeneration', it started in my late 30's. Although a small amount of my sight is still hanging in there, the thoughts of trying to manage a bag that I couldn't see well, well, that is daunting. Plus, I have recently remarried, only 4 years, I have already had to discuss much more of my bowel issues with him than I EVER intended! I told the surgeon to keep his pants on! I wasn't ready to take that chance yet. I had to think. While I was thinking, I had a bowel obstruction from adhesions from earlier surgeries. It had twisted and fallen out through a tear in the membrane holding everyint in. I had emergency surgery for that and since the dr. was a general surgeon he didn't take anything out, just fixed the obstruction. I was put on a regimine of several doses of Phillips Caps per day, with Miralax, and Benefiber to keep things flowing while I healed. It worked very well. After several months I went to my GI doctor and he told me to keep it up, as long as it was working because that was the only thing he could do for me, besides surgery.I have done that, and it has worked fairly well, except for THOSE DAYS. Those days that the IBS just attacks. The severe bloating, the pain, the discomfort of all that laxative keeping my stomach growling so loud that I fear going into quiet situation, like church or offices. That was a daily issue. I had been able to come down on the amount of pills and powders after a while and go somewhat regulated.Then, I had to go on to the gyn dr. who was supposed to tell me what to do about the rectocele, bowel prolapse. He took one look and said that I didn't have a bowel prolapse but it was sort of fallen over and down between the walls of membrane. He said I didn't need surgery! He sent me to a wonderful physical therapist who worked with biofeedback and my pelvic floor issues. I saw her for several months,weekly. She also understood the gut and colon issues. She 'felt' my colon to see if if was moving or not. Not much. It was so slow it was almost still. That was a big issue in my IBS. She did colon massage, biofeedback and taught me some exercised to build up the internal muscles that hold up the colon and rectum. Also good for the bladder. I had a lot of success with that. In the last few visits my colon was moving like a normal colon should. But i was still on the meds and would still have the constipation if I stopped them. She also put me on probiotics, ULTIMA FLORA, to help get rid of the bad bacteria and put in more good ones. I was doing much better but I still had issues with the bloating, and also a muscle issue at the 'point of exit'. I would try to go and the last muscle would slam shut. No matter how the consistency of the stool was, it could not get out. At times, it was so bad that even gas could not get out. So, she recommended I try hypnotherapy. There was a great one in the same building so I went over. I only was concerned with the muscle issue. As it turned out, she really felt I should do the entire IBS program. I researched it and it looked very promising, so I did it. It was really good in the beginning, that is when the PT said my gut was finally moving, and we continued. The problem was that I would have these bouts of IBS that set me back a week or so, and we would pick up where we left off. I could attribute them to some mistake I had made in my diet,(like dietary chocolate! OMG stay away from it like the plague!7 then the next time I thought it was because I had eaten rice and oatmeal the same week. My stomach doesn't like that. So we resumed. and I felt better mentally but nothing much was changing otherwise. One thing was that the 'goal' in the therapy was to get you to 'normal' bowel movements, no diahrea, no constipation. So we charted the times I went and the consistency, with the goal of a more bulky stool (mine was very fluid because of the meds, of course) and less times a day, (since I went alot because of the meds). I felt uncomfortable with this as the goal since bulky stool was what I feared and not going was scary for me. We worked on the anxiety of those things and went on with the program, gradually working down the meds and trying for a normal stool. Then two weeks ago I had a severe attack of IBS. I thought at one point I would have to go to the hospital. Ihis one too all of the two weeks to subside and is only subsided now because I am back up on the meds and all I am eating is soup, salads and fruits. I am afraid to eat anything that might set it off again since it is so tenuously abated. I believe in the hypnotherapy, I just don't know why it didn't work better for me.So now I am back at the start wondering what to do. I like the idea of this food combo thing, It is a lot like the low carb diet I was on for several years. I felt much better then than now. I just am afraid of the veggies like brocolli, cabbage, and the others, that I love. I am afraid to even try them anymore. And you say BEANS, THAT REALLY SCARES ME. How can you eat beans with IBS and not be so bloated? And, saurekraut, that I also love. I will consider this, because it sounds right, but I don't know. I am going to try coconut oil.


----------



## Jessica89 (Sep 28, 2011)

DECIE:So sorry to hear about what you have been through I know how hard it is. Doctors are the most frustrating because they disregard how serious IBS really is. There are more serious underlying issues that causes our digestive problems, it doesn’t come from thin air! Yes in one way it is part mental = stress makes it MUCH worse, anxiety makes it MUCH worse, it heightens the symptoms and because our symptoms get worse we build up more fear and more stress about it then it turns into a cycle that never ends! I went down a very sickly 100 pounds during this past winter from stress and anxiety; i was constantly eating and even saw a nutritionist and she said i ate amazing yet i kept losing weight and getting worse with other health issues. Whats worse is my G.I kept asking and trying to convince me that I was throwing up my food because when I got my Endoscopy results back, it shows that i have (Watermelon Stomach) google image it and you will see. He said that shows up when ppl are bulimic! ARE YOU SERIOUS? im crying in pain coming to you for help and ur telling me well its so obvious ur throwing up ur food, are you kidding? Watermelon stomach is dilated blood vessels most people experience blood loss in their stools but i dont, so its still a mystery as far as I know. Furthermore I have a lazy small intestine so i cannot break down food properly, and a blocked up colon. So in the end, I am diagnosed with IBS, but honestly its just B/S they diagnose you with that when they just can’t figure it out. So i know your frustration going from doctor to doctor, and it is really really hard. I seriously suffer from horribly bad gas, bloating and the constipation you described exactly.I want to address the food combining because it is the BEST possible way to digest your food. When food is digested better = better evacuation. You will probably even notice you will lose a few pounds because your digestive system is running more efficient. I also want to give you advice on other things that will help you immensely with no supplements I have a real passion for nutrition and have done a lot of self research and experimentation on myself. I am thinking of making a blog revolving around nutrition and IBS how to deal with it in the near future.Here goes:Food combining the #1 rule above all else is never ever combine a protein with a starch source. You may only combine protein with an easily digestible fat such as extra virgin coconut oil, Ghee butter, virgin Palm oil. And you may combine your protein with non starchy vegetables.The rest of the rules you can google image it, print yourself a copy and stick it on your fridge!Probiotics:You do not need to buy probiotics, you can eat them from your foods! When you buy a probiotic of enzyme supplement many do not work because of the capsule, they are not bioavailble for your body to absorb so you will not see any effects. You can save your money here.Instead, here are natural sources of probiotics which comes in the form of fermented foods.Kefir ** MOST HIGHLY recommended before bed especially make yourself a kefir smoothie, drink as is you will be going first thing in the morning. Kefir has 5-10 billion good bacteria per tablespoon compared to that 10 billion per serving of 3/4 cup of yogurt! And yogurt has about 3-5 strains usually of bacteria, Kefir usually had between 25-30 strains or more depending on the brand you buy. I an really feel a difference when I drink Kefir v.s when i haven’t had it in my diet.Saurcraut / Kimchi (asian)Miso Soup (you can buy organic miso paste and add it to your broth when making soup)Google other forms of probiotics you will get a list but these are the best and more versatile sources to eat everyday.Low CarbThe reason why a low carb diet worked for you is due to many reasons.#1 if you ate alot of grain products or beans in the past whether it be breads, rice, buckwheat, wheat, pasta, anything you have seriously caused your intestines more damage than anything. All grains contain high doses of lectins, and phytic acids. Google effects of lectins an phytic acids on stomach, or ibs. These are toxic compounds that grains naturally have in high doses (reasons for soaking grains, gets rid of some of these partial toxins). This irritate sthe lining of the cut, and if you ever experienced spasms in the past, getting rid of grains greatly decreases this symptom.#2 Low carb works because you are eliminating / lowing the starch and sugar, which feed bad bacteria in your gut. Too many fruits, potatoes, grains etc.. Keep your sugar intake to a minimal, and starch to a minimal. If you are going to have some sort of grain, you should be ok with oatmeal I have found this to be very neutral and is very high in soluble fiber it should not cause you any symptoms. It is even better to soak your oats before consuming them; cook them up in some almond milk and some cinnamon and stevia#3 Try a paleo diet and I found it helped, it basically is grain-free/legume free diet and whole foods, nothing processed. Always keep with food combining style of eating still, I have always kept with it, that never changes.Note On fruit - The most tolerated fruit I have found is pink grapefruit first thing in the morning feels great on your stomach, and any sort of berry such as blueberries or raspberries. Stay away from apples! They cause so much trapped gas its horrific. Stick to berries and acidic fruits like grapefruit and oranges and limit your fruit to 1 serving in the morning thats it!Note On Beans - The least offensive of beans are Lentils, they are the best tolerated but still limit them. Stay away from other beans, they just cause too much gas build-up and too starchy.Soluble Fiber vs. Insoluble.Cut back on your insoluble intake, this will cause you stomach upset if you intake too much, alot of bloating. Every fruit or vegetable contains insoluble fibers but try and diminish those that have a high dose. All skins of fruits and vegetables contain pure insoluble fiber so always peel the skin off! Steaming all vegetables breaks down the insoluble fiber as well, so try not to eat too many raw veggies it will be hard on your stomach.Good soluble fiber sources - chia seeds, flaxseeds, turnips, oats....you can google a list of soluble fiber vegetables. Avoid hard to digest proteins and fats - ex: too much red meat, fatty red meat, although fatty fish is healing for the stomach.Eat lean meats Soak all your nuts before consumption or even better, only consume nut or seed butters (tolerated much much better and much easier on the stomach) Sunflower seed butter is a great option instead of peanut butter which can really irritate alot of people's sensitive stomachs , you should have no problem with it. Avoid vegetable oils. Stick with Monounsatured fats such as olive oil (used cold do not heat!). And Good Saturated fats, they are very healing on the gut.The best satured fats to consume that have an unbelievable capability to aid and repair the gut lining, and are also highly antibacterial, anti-fungal & have loads of other health benefits are:Top two must haves, to add to any meal and can be heated:1) Extra Virgin Coconut Oil (has to be extra virgin)2) Ghee Butter (has same nutritional benefits as coconut oil) Make sure to get Dairy Ghee not Vegetable Ghee! Also Dairy Ghee is lactose free, and does not need to be stored in the fridge.Liquid (not capsule) Omega 3 Fish Oil is very good to take also and is very soothing on your gut.You can buy them flavoured - > Brand Nature's answer flavoured orange is very good quality you can order it online.The Ghee and coconut oil are saturated medium chain fatty acids that are very quicjly digested and doesn’t sit in your stomach. It is quickly converted to energy, and is very very healthy and used throughout history for healing and up keeping general health. Google information on coconut oil an ghee in particular you will be astonished, not to mention the addicting taste it adds to all your food.Advice when eating:- Do not eat under stress, this tenses up your stomach and you wont digest optimally. If the dinner table is causing you stress, or being around people, bring your food to a private area and eat leisurely this is very important, I do this on a daily basis and it helps alot.- Make a batch of light soup of vegetables of chicken broth stick it in the fridge. Before having dinner, heat it up and have it before your meal, this will calm your stomach down before eating your meal.- Do not drink during a meal, this dilutes your digestive enzymes to break down your food, wait 30 minutes after you eat to drink.If you have bloating/ gas:Liquid Chlorophyl II triple strength from the ''Now brand'' is a natural internal deodorizer it helps alot you put it in water and drink it, tastes minty.From the Teas: Fennel & Peppermint work best at reducing bloating, gas, spasms. EVen buying fresh minth and puting it in a pint of water or cold brewed tea in the fridge is very refreshing. Ginger Tea or slicing up ginger and putting it any hot beverage is really beneficial.Other Advice: Break up your meal instead of having 3 meals a day for instance, have 5-6 smaller mealsWake up earlier before work, and use this time to try and have a bowel movement before you start your day. If you have a plain yogurt, or drink kefir before bed it will really make your stools looser and easier to pass in the morning.I find that having a hot drink such as hot water with lemon squeezed into it, or a hot herbal tea helps. Also, I know this is counter-productive, but having first thing in the morning black coffee will definitely get you going to the bathroom. Leaning back on the toilet and massaging your belly also seems to help.De-stress, there is no way you are going to have a bowel movement if you are tense, if you are, save your time and try again later.Start incorporating the above mentioned things you, I guarantee you will feel better. The food combining is no doubt the #1 thing that will help immediately or within days. If gas and bloating are major issues, this will be cut in half automatically from the first day you start.The thing with IBS is, you will have good weeks and bad, this cant always be controlled, but you can help diminish those bad flare ups as much as possible, and maintaining gut flora balance / good bacteria in your gut as much as possible.


----------

